# Diesel Prices - Folkestone v Calais



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what the current price of diesel is at Auchan at Coquelles near Calais ?

We have a Tesco coupon for 10p a litre off fuel, so as we are ravelling down from the northwest we are trying to work out if it would be cheaper to fill up in Folkestone where it's currently £1.38 a litre (£1.28 with coupon) or wait until we are through the tunnel and fill up at Auchan.

.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Use your ticket to fill up when you leave home, you're then full, refill the other side of the channel.

tony


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

It is as low as €1.30 to €1.32 at Carrefour I can't find a price for Auchan

Esso are consistent at €128 to €1.32 in Pas de Calais

linky
http://www.prix-carburants.gouv.fr/

COQUELLES	CARREFOUR COQUELLES	Carrefour	1.309	16/05/13


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> It is as low as €1.30 to €1.32 at Carrefour I can't find a price for Auchan
> 
> Esso are consistent at €128 to €1.32 in Pas de Calais
> 
> ...


Which is about £1.10 with the current exchange rate. Its always going to be cheaper in France even with the coupon but Gemmys suggestion to fill up in Manchester is a good one unless your already full of course.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

hi currently E1.309
See link

http://www.prix-carburants.gouv.fr/recherche/?sort=marque&direction=asc

Good site,

Ian


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone, unfortunately, the MH is already full to the brim
so it looks like I'll be filling up at Auchan. And my sister in law will be getting 10p coupon.

Personally, I'd prefer to put it on Ebay :lol:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Zozzer said:


> Can anyone tell me what the current price of diesel is at Auchan at Coquelles near Calais ?
> 
> We have a Tesco coupon for 10p a litre off fuel, so as we are travelling down from the northwest we are trying to work out if it would be cheaper to fill up in Folkestone where it's currently £1.38 a litre (£1.28 with coupon) or wait until we are through the tunnel and fill up at Auchan.
> 
> .


I had similar thoughts when filling up our mh up this week.
I stopped filling when I realised I didn't need to fill right up but only to get us to the Auchan, Boulogne on the St Omer road J31 off the autoroute, plus a bit in case of any diversion.

I filled up at that Auchan 2 weeks ago and gazole was €1.299/litre


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Any prices for Luxembourg?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

DJP said:


> Any prices for Luxembourg?


http://www.aral.de/toolserver/retaileurope/currentPrice.do?categoryId=4001412&contentId=58694

Pete


----------

